#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  I have an idea.

## spower

I have an idea,I hope it find support.



Every engineer will tell us about the problems that face him in the field(drilling,production,workover,operation and so on)and how he solve that problem.

Practical problems and its solution can't be learned from books,only from the field.

So he can benefit the others especially students like me.
I hope to find support for my idea.

El Sayed Raafat 
4th year,petroleum engineering dep.,Suez,Egypt.
spower2free@yahoo.comSee More: I have an idea.

----------


## jayantasm2003

great idea really i appreciate. I hope not only about problems, we should be discussing abt various engineering aspects and methods on different different fields. I hope if we have something like online plae or live chat that would be better.

----------


## spower

Thank you jayantasm2003 for attention.
I hope so too.
we need engineers who have experience to help us

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

essalamo ala man itabaa elhoda

I work for a drilling company and I'm 9 years experience in drilling equipment

----------


## spower

wa alikoum elsalam arahmat allah.

you are welcome BOUGHELOUM

we want you to tell us about the problems that face you while drilling.

I hope to chat with you on E-mail

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

ESSALAMO ALYKOM
I give you my E-mial : forage129@yahoo.fr

----------


## spower

where are the experts?!!!!
There are a lot of books but I want someone who works in the field to tell me more.
I am waiting for engineers who have experience.

----------


## spower

where are the experts?!!!!
There are a lot of books but I want someone who works in the field to tell me more.
I am waiting for engineers who have experience.

----------


## jhonny7299

Hi, I'm a student of P.E. too, of 5 year. It's a great idea but I advice u that you need to live this xperiences personally, because learning by web is useful but is nothing compared with field xperiences. Of course missing n falling first times.
I've a little xperience, 4 months with British Petroleum, but I feel that it are equal in importance with my 5 years at University. Try to enter in a major company or a services company before graduating, good luck with your career.

Regards


PD: Also you can try with SPE's E-Mentoring program

----------


## reservoirengineer

I would recommend you to become SPE member and you can subscribe to SPE TIG (Technical Interest Group). A lot of people asked questions about their experience in their fields and many experienced hands replied how they solved or can be solved.

You can check SPE TIG here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]






> I have an idea,I hope it find support.
> 
> Every engineer will tell us about the problems that face him in the field(drilling,production,workover,operation and so on)and how he solve that problem.
> 
> Practical problems and its solution can't be learned from books,only from the field.
> 
> So he can benefit the others especially students like me.
> I hope to find support for my idea.
> 
> ...

----------


## oscarvargas

greetings,

This what i faced in Mexico ,...

Drilling @ 8000 ft, 6 1/8" hole, directional tool such Vortex (slb) and mwd set of tool,  pdc bit, 220 gpm, 25 ft/hr ROP, 80 rpm, 18Klb WOB,  100 ppm of C1 and C2,....once we finish to drill one drill pipe stand and after circulate for 5 mins, shut the pumps to conect the next drill pipe stand, the drilling crew and mud logging unit detected an increase in the flow returns (with the pumps off!!) in the flow line and shale shakers. Inmediately the driller shut the well and register the SICP and SIDPP (with float valve in the string, using a Well control techniques to find out this reading)...as per readins we should increase the mud weight 0.7 ppg higher than the current mud weight. In the past we rised the mud weight to control the possible influx (induce possible fractures and lost circulations)...but that was a real mistake....we found out a problem called BALLONING.....due high mud flows in the well (gpm) and small pressure window (PP, bottom pressure, ECD and fracture pressure was so close!) we induce small fractures while drilling and/or circulating, some drilling mud was lost into the formation (this lost was not properly recorded by the mud logging unit and rig instruments in the mud tanks/flow line) after finish drilling/circulating and shut the pumps off
, there was flow coming from the well (possible influx) but this mud flowing from the well was approximately the same quantitive of mud lost while drilling!.....after a couple of well with the same behaviour, we decided to decrease the GPM while drilling/circulating to 140 gpm (enough to evacuate the cuttings and cool off the bit) and keep the other drilling parameter,..the result..no more well control procedures for non influx ....

if anyone wants more information about this problem, just e-mail me...this is a wide subject and deserve more than 10 lines....regards my friends.

----------


## JuanK

Thanks for sharing with us your experience

----------


## spower

I think that if the pressure window is too small , then it is better to use managed pressure drilling technique that apply back pressure if the mud pumps are stopped while making new connections.

See More: I have an idea.

----------


## spower

Finally and after five years I become a petroleum engineer.actually semi-engineer

----------


## nizam144

Yeah great idea, we should have a separate chapter or thread for it...
add me as a member.
my email id is nizam_nedian@yahoo.com

----------


## abatahah

thanks for your reply
i work in drilling company and im material advisor (trainee)
what u advise me to do to be specialist in drilling equipments.

plz i need your advise since no body wants to guide me in my company i dont know why ??? 
plz ur help needed and will be highly thankfull.

----------


## abatahah

> essalamo ala man itabaa elhoda
> 
> I work for a drilling company and I'm 9 years experience in drilling equipment



 thanks for your reply
i work in drilling company and im material advisor (trainee)
what u advise me to do to be specialist in drilling equipments.

plz i need your advise since no body wants to guide me in my company i dont know why ??? 
plz ur help needed and will be highly thankfull.

----------


## abdulrehman301@hotmail.co

I am abdulrehman working in Pothowar region Pakistan for last four ears as a drilling engineer...............we have the same problem of balooning. due to abnormally high pressures in this area, we have to drill with very high mud weights (upto 19.5 ppg) and after shutting off the pump, te well starts flwing at high rate and gradually becomes stable after 30-80 minutes depending upon the length of open hole.....I think, Managed pressure drilling is a good technique to cope with this problem.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

must know the methods of calculating the rig (mast-drawworks-drill string design......), and also know the API spec and API RP.

must know how to establish a drilling program and how to choose a rig.

----------


## abdulrehman301@hotmail.co

I can't understand what you have written........the text is either incomplete or something else as it is difficult to understand what you wanna say

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

download all the books, I just load them, it'll help you

----------


## abatahah

> download all the books, I just load them, it'll help you



hiz man
which books

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

All books "Started by BOUGHELOUM"

----------


## tonyo_1980@yahoo.com

All,

we will conduct drilling activities in the middle of residential, does anybody know how to reduce the effects of heat, noise and illumination from the burn pit ?

----------

